# Antique Mower - #3 Sickle Bar (Repair)



## hillhuggr (Dec 29, 2014)

Maybe there are some folks on the forum that like myself are refurbishing antique equipment.

I need to know whether the pitman arm flywheel is removed from the chain drive shaft using a wheel puller or is the flywheel anchored by a fastener somehow?

It looks to me to be pressed onto the shaft?

I'm trying to get access to the oil seal for replacement.

Thanks for reading
Tom


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tom, I can't help with your question but, there are plenty of knowledgable people on here one of whom has probably faced a similar challenge, could you maybe post a picture of your sickle mower, that might help anyone identify with it?
Cheers.


----------



## hillhuggr (Dec 29, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the shout out from down under Tim! I'll try and post a pic or 2. Tom


----------



## hillhuggr (Dec 29, 2014)

*It's a #5 Deere Sickle Mower (not a #3) - Sorry*

It's a #5 Deere Sickle Mower (not a #3) - Sorry



hillhuggr said:


> Maybe there are some folks on the forum that like myself are refurbishing antique equipment.
> 
> I need to know whether the pitman arm flywheel is removed from the chain drive shaft using a wheel puller or is the flywheel anchored by a fastener somehow?
> 
> ...


----------

